# DS18 PRO-NEO6SLIM 6.5" for use with ES horns



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

Thoughts on the DS18 PRO-NEO6SLIM 6.5" for use with Eric Stevens full size horns. Would be getting two per side powered by a HiFonics VII Thor. Have two Polk MM 15" subs for bass. I don't like the goofy red dust cap. Looks like a clown nose. But if they perform I can overlook that.

DS18 CAR AUDIO ELECTRONICS

6.5" Shallow Neo Midrange Loudspeaker
Heavy Duty Aluminum Basket
High Strength Neodymium Magnet
Cloth Edge and Non-Pressed Paper Cone
1.5" KCCAW 2 Layer Voice Coil
200 Watts RMS Power
400 Watts Max Power
Impedance: 4 Ohms
Sensitivity: 96dB
Frequency Response: 136Hz - 11KHz
Mounting Depth: Approximately 1.8"


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

96db @ 1W/1M?
Are you mating them to a midbass or straight to sub?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Its a midrange not a midbass. You would want to high pass these above 250 hz.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

All of the DS18 stuff looks suspect. 
It might be a screaming bargain, it might be crap. I'd like to see someone run some measurements on the stuff.

The fact that they basically don't publish specs is unsettling.

Then again, I use tons of gear from Pyle, and they're stuff is cheap and reliably good. (not great.)


----------



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

Eric Stevens said:


> Its a midrange not a midbass. You would want to high pass these above 250 hz.


Yeah, totally missed the low freq response. So I have settled on the 18 Sound 6ND430. Any problems with putting one in each door and one in each kick panel. I have the GTA doors on the Trans Am and there is no place to put dual 6.5" speakers. I remember reading somewhere that there might be cancellation issues with dual midbass speakers on each channel.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

GroundLoop said:


> Yeah, totally missed the low freq response. So I have settled on the 18 Sound 6ND430. Any problems with putting one in each door and one in each kick panel. I have the GTA doors on the Trans Am and there is no place to put dual 6.5" speakers. I remember reading somewhere that there might be cancellation issues with dual midbass speakers on each channel.


Cancellation maybe yes, but you should still gain more than you'd lose.
Clarity might suffer a bit, do you have TA per driver? How do you plan to use them, as dual midbass up to the horns or more 2.5 way?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Dual midbass drivers is fine and will work well. The closer together they are the better though.


----------



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

Elgrosso said:


> How do you plan to use them, as dual midbass up to the horns or more 2.5 way?


 Dual midbass.

They will be about 6 inches apart. 12db cutoff at 90 hz.

For maximum volume and driver protection what is the best way to enclose them. I have fiberglass pods for the doors and wood/fiberglass pods for the kick panels. Have sound deadening material in both areas. Anything else that can be done?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

If you can go with 24dB / oct slopes everywhere.

For the best sound quality you will want the kicks vented to the outside of the car or into the frame / structure of the car. 50% of the cone area is plenty, otherwise just make it as large as possible up to the 50% or more.


----------

